# Drivers needed - chicago/northern suburbs



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Everyone -

We are still a few plow drivers short for the season and have 3 or maybe 4 drivers spots left to fill.

You don't need to have your own plow vehicle, we would put you in company trucks.

EXPERIENCE IS MANDATORY. The more, the better.

MUST BE AVAILABLE 24/7 NOW UNTIL THE END OF THE SNOW SEASON.

Chicago/Northern Suburbs is where we are located and do our plow work.

Check out our website.... www.bertoglandscape.com

We mean business and run a very tight ship. If you think you are right for the job, PM me for more info.

Thanks,


----------



## TCLS88 (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you need any drivers with there own equipment ? We are in your area and have experience

and equipment ready to go.


----------

